# What kernel are you guys using



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

​
*What kernel is your go to choice*

LeanKernel6237.58%franco.Kernel4527.27%Glados127.27%Trinity63.64%PopcornKernel42.42%Faux1232313.94%CM9Plus53.03%Other84.85%


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

I switch around pretty regularly and have bought the app for both franco.Kernel and Glados but I tend to always end up back on Franco. What about everyone else?


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> I switch around pretty regularly and have bought the app for both franco.Kernel and Glados but I tend to always end up back on Franco. What about everyone else?


There is one that was talked about earlier on droidhive. Its the cm one someone on xda tweaked. I'm mobile or I'd link it. Its called cmplus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> There is one that was talked about earlier on droidhive. Its the cm one someone on xda tweaked. I'm mobile or I'd link it. Its called cmplus.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


Yea its at the bottom, CM9Plus


----------



## Sing1gniS (Dec 19, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> I have bought the app for both franco.Kernel and Glados but I tend to always end up back on Franco. What about everyone else?


Same here. Tried Glados for a few days, but it just didn't seem "right". Always come back to Franco.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Sing1gniS said:


> Same here. Tried Glados for a few days, but it just didn't seem "right". Always come back to Franco.


The weird thing about Glados is that Ezekeel is a genius and so many of his kernel features end up in all the other ones yet his kernel doesnt ever run that well for me. Thats one of the reasons I bought the app though was to support him for all that he's contributed to the community.


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Out of all the kernels I've tried, I think popcorn may be the best for my phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> The weird thing about Glados is that Ezekeel is a genius and so many of his kernel features end up in all the other ones yet his kernel doesnt ever run that well for me. Thats one of the reasons I bought the app though was to support him for all that he's contributed to the community.


Yea I've bought the app as well even tho I don't constantly run GLaDOS...
I wish others could implement the touch screen wake, I love that, his kernel worked well for me also, I just like experimenting, id buy the app a few times lol..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

You mean there are other kernels out there other than Franco's!? ^.^


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> Yea I've bought the app as well even tho I don't constantly run GLaDOS...
> I wish others could implement the touch screen wake, I love that, his kernel worked well for me also, I just like experimenting, id buy the app a few times lol..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


CM9Plus has touchwake built in


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Gil Smash said:


> CM9Plus has touchwake built in


Cm9plus ftw, that or popcorn. I was a Franco whore for a long time and just started exploring, pleasantly surprised at what's out there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

LK whore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

FuguMod has without a doubt been the best for me. Not a whole lot to it, but it's very fast and very stable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> FuguMod has without a doubt been the best for me. Not a whole lot to it, but it's very fast and very stable.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Link?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> Link?


It's in the GSM area. Not much activity for it here but it has a decent thread and more dev activity on xda.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Burncycle said:


> It's in the GSM area. Not much activity for it here but it has a decent thread and more dev activity on xda.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've been finding some hidden gems in the gsm xda thread

Just saying!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Sveke said:


> I've been finding some hidden gems in the gsm xda thread
> 
> Just saying!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No joke!!! Seems like rootz has all of the cdma users and they have the GSM guys haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> No joke!!! Seems like rootz has all of the cdma users and they have the GSM guys haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Definitely, there are 10k post threads in the LTE section here and the opposite on XDA


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Sveke said:


> I've been finding some hidden gems in the gsm xda thread
> 
> Just saying!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Always fun having a phone where you can constantly discover awesome hidden roms and kernels!


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Gil Smash said:


> Always fun having a phone where you can constantly discover awesome hidden roms and kernels!


Just remember, it's a global economy now and gsm is the rest of the world outside of the US, some smart ass dudes out there. Franco,cheekybutt,ogdobber,ect.

Thanks guys from the US users!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Sveke said:


> Just remember, it's a global economy now and gsm is the rest of the world outside of the US, some smart ass dudes out there. Franco,cheekybutt,ogdobber,ect.
> 
> Thanks guys from the US users!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yea thats definitely the main difference between this phone and my OG Droid is the whole global aspect in terms of the dev scene


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Lean kernel is best kernel.

You can OC the GPU up to 512mhz, making some otherwise unplayable games (emulators) playable. IMO stays ahead of the curve.

Franco's not only doesn't allow the user to adjust the OC of the gpu, but doesn't implement any GPU overclocking at all. I know there's going to be a shitstorm of quotes from that one Android kernel engineer, but IMO addresses this in his FAQ. Plus, if his overclock noticeably increases performance with no abnormal battery drain, that speaks for itself, no?


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I meant to post this earlier but I guess I didn't. I'm a big fan of lean kernel, too. I used Franco's for the longest time and still flash experimentals through his app every once in a while, but with the newer versions of the roms I've been running, I've been doing better with lean kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I go back and forth between Franco & Trinity. Franco has great work and the kernels run extremely well on my phone. Lately I've been rocking Trinity because it's doing an amazing job as well. It has some different tunables that I haven't seen in other kernels and has a cool clue tint that I'm ok with. Personally I don't think the Trinity kernel gets enough love here at Rootz but it should definitely make it into your rotation if you haven't tried it already.


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

franco for like 3 weeks and faux ever since.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> Lean kernel is best kernel.
> 
> You can OC the GPU up to 512mhz, making some otherwise unplayable games (emulators) playable. IMO stays ahead of the curve.
> 
> Franco's not only doesn't allow the user to adjust the OC of the gpu, but doesn't implement any GPU overclocking at all. I know there's going to be a shitstorm of quotes from that one Android kernel engineer, but IMO addresses this in his FAQ. Plus, if his overclock noticeably increases performance with no abnormal battery drain, that speaks for itself, no?


Franco does depending on what version you download....
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Using my own, I don't need the fluff or other extras added in every other kernel I see posted. The more you add, the more stuff there is that can cause problems. What's the sense in having 50 IO schedulers and CPU governors when you set it and leave it alone 90+% of the time?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Because people like to have options to set and leave alone in the first place...Franco and imoseyon are KINGZ but i keep hearing bout trinity, Tried the experimental then the alpha with the max CPU freq thats 1024 and i like the notion of it quite a bit...There are a ton of great kernel devs out there but in the end franco has given me the best battery life and performance I've seen on my galaxy nexus. He also has some new stuff cooking that are gonna make you FALL IN LOVE with your ambled ALL OVER AGAIN


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't always use custom kernels, but when I do, I use Franco kernel.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

CC16177 said:


> I don't always use custom kernels, but when I do, I use Franco kernel.


Stay flashing my friends.


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm a kernel whore honestly haha. I switch between Franco, Lean, Trinity and Popcorn. I am on the Trinity kernel that's in the experimental section on their website. I have a theory that Franco and Lean always have cycles of whose kernel is best and it alternates. Right it seems Lean was working better for me but Franco's was doing great before.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been using LeanKernel religiously as Franco's, Faux, Glados and Trinity don't seem to like my phone. Recently tried cm9plus which seems to be ok too. We'll give it a few days.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

This CMplus kernel is ridiculous on my phone.

https://github.com/ch33kybutt/kernel_cmplus_tuna/downloads

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

^^^^^^^^	this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

A lot more faux users then I thought. You don't here people talking about it too often

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Giving cm a shot. So far its nice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

Lean kernel. Seems to be a good balance between performance and battery life, for me at least.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Stock kernel. Battery is pretty decent as it is with it and performance isn't bad. The only phone I would ever consider doing this with though. Mainly stopped caring about trying other things and don't have the time to as much now. Having to deal with bugs and checking on updates for whatever kernel gets tiresome after a while.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

After using GLaDOS, Franco, and LeanKernel I like LK the most. Updates come out frequently, and I love the experimental build options. LeanTweaks is the real winner though, lost of options with no app to pay for. My phone runs beautifully at 180mhz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Dshoe said:


> After using GLaDOS, Franco, and LeanKernel I like LK the most. Updates come out frequently, and I love the experimental build options. LeanTweaks is the real winner though, lost of options with no app to pay for. My phone runs beautifully at 180mhz.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Yea I was on LeanKernel for a long time , then went to franco, then franco got kind of shitty around build 18 and I went back to lean haha. However his new milestone 3 kernel is amazing so Ill probably stick with that for a little while. Getting some of the best battery Ive ever had.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Exact same here. Went from lean then I tried Franco then back to lean but now Franco M3 is such a battery saver and responsive as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe I'll try out Franco M3...LiquidSmooth uses Franco now though and LeanKernel seems to save more battery. LK 3.4.0 exp1 180MHz is running like butter!


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Dshoe said:


> Maybe I'll try out Franco M3...LiquidSmooth uses Franco now though and LeanKernel seems to save more battery. LK 3.4.0 exp1 180MHz is running like butter!


With the new M3 he has a stock GPU clock and some other less experimental stuff and the result is great. Im at 70% battery right now with over and hour screen on and an hour or so of listening to music. Phone has been on for 7 hours.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Dshoe said:


> Maybe I'll try out Franco M3...LiquidSmooth uses Franco now though and LeanKernel seems to save more battery. LK 3.4.0 exp1 180MHz is running like butter!


Try his r151 at the lower gpu if you're hesitant. It's swimming, swimmingly on my phone.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Same here...haven't had battery like this in a while


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Giving Franco M3 UV interactive generic hotplug a shot!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Yesterday's CM9+ kernel = Amazing. My idle drain is top notch right now


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Yesterday's CM9+ kernel = Amazing. My idle drain is top notch right now


I may have to try that CM9plus kernel....I'm trying Franco for the first time and I already notice a big difference in battery.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been using Imoseyon's kernels since the Charge. Never been disappointed with any kernel that he puts out.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Dshoe said:


> I may have to try that CM9plus kernel....I'm trying Franco for the first time and I already notice a big difference in battery.


You mean negatively? I haven't been on imo in a few weeks but if I had to rate them based on battery and performance:

Leankernel < Franco < CM9Plus


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

where do you get CM9Plus? Cant even find it on google.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

https://github.com/ch33kybutt/kernel_cmplus_tuna/downloads


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> You mean negatively? I haven't been on imo in a few weeks but if I had to rate them based on battery and performance:
> 
> Leankernel < Franco < CM9Plus


Interesting. If I had to rate them it'd be Faux < Franco < LeanKernel. I have yet to try CM9Plus or James Bond 007 kernel, but I plan on trying both. Different people have different experiences with kernels though, just have to find the one that works best with your phone!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Faux123 FTW! Stable and great support from a very smart and friendly developer!


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker (Jul 14, 2011)

after using LeanKernel, Glados, Franco and Faux's kernels the best one I've used so far is Imnuts' PeanutButtaJellyTime kernel. battery life responsiveness/snappiness (whatever you wanna call it) are the best I've experienced


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Is it just me or is the CM9plus kernel HUGE? Like the size of a full ROM.

EDIT: Never mind. I'm an idiot. I clicked "download as zip" and it made a package of all of their releases.


----------



## JMac4 (Oct 20, 2011)

My Gnex loves LK. Tried em all. Franco was a close second!


----------



## myDownfall (Oct 18, 2011)

Franco's Milestone #3.


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

Running imnuts' pb&j. very snappy & great battery life right out the box. no fuss, no muss.


----------



## captdroid (Jan 13, 2012)

Was using faux but latest my phone boot loops. Have found leankernel to be fast and very good on battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

After several crazy kernel freak outs that resulted in boot loops I've finally got Franco M3 setup and battery life is fantastic. The best idle I've ever gotten.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## jm.1219 (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm running an experimental leankernel so i hav my processor OC'd to 1.65 rite now, phone's fast as hell but battery life would be unacceptable if i didnt have the 3900mh mugen extended battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Cm9+ was winning for me for 2 days. Francos was meh. Then my phone boot looped for no reason. I blame Zuckernerd. Back to stock. Unroot. Root. Back to liquid. Now the liquid/Franco combo is doing as good as CM9+ was. WTF. Now awaiting a boot loop... smh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

lostnuke said:


> Cm9+ was winning for me for 2 days. Francos was meh. Then my phone boot looped for no reason. I blame Zuckernerd. Back to stock. Unroot. Root. Back to liquid. Now the liquid/Franco combo is doing as good as CM9+ was. WTF. Now awaiting a boot loop... smh
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Same thing happened to me! Except without the CM9+ kernel.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Been running Peanut Butter Jelly Time by Imnuts all day. It doesn't have all the bells and whistles of other kernels but this thing is FAST. And has pretty good battery life.


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Yesterday's CM9+ kernel = Amazing. My idle drain is top notch right now


Told you it was sick!

You using interactive or lulzactive or wheatly?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Sveke said:


> Told you it was sick!
> 
> You using interactive or lulzactive or wheatly?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Interactive. I listen to too much music to be on the other two lol


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Interactive. I listen to too much music to be on the other two lol


I switched briefly to check out francos new gamma control in his app. It's sweet, set it to 1.2 and my screen is stellar.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Sveke said:


> I switched briefly to check out francos new gamma control in his app. It's sweet, set it to 1.2 and my screen is stellar.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


How so? Need the deets


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> How so? Need the deets


Franco has color gamma control in his app now. It makes the blacks in the screen super black and everything looks crisp!

If you have the app flash 152 and put the color gamma at 1.2 or 1.4 and be blown away.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Sveke said:


> Franco has color gamma control in his app now. It makes the blacks in the screen super black and everything looks crisp!
> 
> If you have the app flash 152 and put the color gamma at 1.2 or 1.4 and be blown away.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It's gonna be hard to come off of cm9plus but I'll try it


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> It's gonna be hard to come off of cm9plus but I'll try it


It was hard for me too but I flashed Droid theorys new cmplx ROM and Franco came with it.

ROM is boss!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Sveke said:


> It was hard for me too but I flashed Droid theorys new cmplx ROM and Franco came with it.
> 
> ROM is boss!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yea I've been rocking patient zero by Droidth3ory for a while and it kicks ass. Along with his included modified Franco 152

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Gil Smash said:


> Yea I've been rocking patient zero by Droidth3ory for a while and it kicks ass. Along with his included modified Franco 152
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah I've seen you at the hive.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay Franco made me love super amoled hd again hahah

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Okay Franco made me love super amoled hd again hahah
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


it's awesome huh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

Either Franco, Imoseyon, Morfic, 007, GlaDOS

All good kernels of different types!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm definitely loving franco right now. r152 is doing me good! Running 192MHz/1036MHz and it's still like butter. So excited to see what battery life is like tomorrow.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Started using the Peanut Butter kernel last night and have been pretty impressed. Very smooth all around.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Okay Franco made me love super amoled hd again hahah
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What settings are you using for the other gamma control

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> What settings are you using for the other gamma control
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Old post but I've been using 1.2 on Franco and LOVE the colors.

Sent from my Liquid Smooth Nexus


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Updating to Franco's r157 (512) as we speak


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Updating to Franco's r157 (512) as we speak


Working great for me!

Sent from my Liquid Smooth Nexus


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Dshoe said:


> Working great for me!
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Smooth Nexus


Same here. I know he's using lower voltages but I haven't even noticed a difference


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Same here. I know he's using lower voltages but I haven't even noticed a difference


Kind of random but I don't think I know all I should about voltages. smart flex regulated the voltages, right? So do the specific voltage settings actually change anything while smart flex is still enabled?

Sent from my Liquid Smooth Nexus


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Dshoe said:


> Kind of random but I don't think I know all I should about voltages. smart flex regulated the voltages, right? So do the specific voltage settings actually change anything while smart flex is still enabled?
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Smooth Nexus


I believe if you lower the voltage settings, smartflex will never go above those settings (from what I understand)


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> I believe if you lower the voltage settings, smartflex will never go above those settings (from what I understand)


hm does anyone recommend against manually setting voltages? I haven't seen anyone recommend against it but if smart flex does its job well then I may stop worrying about my voltages.

Sent from my Liquid Smooth Nexus


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

I never touch my voltages and get great battery life. If you use his app you could look at what you get for each range and put it 10-20mv's below if you really wanted but I dont think youd see much of a difference if any.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Same here. I know he's using lower voltages but I haven't even noticed a difference


The CPU voltage is still the same he just undervolted the WiFi


----------



## ljv (Feb 21, 2012)

Sveke said:


> Franco has color gamma control in his app now. It makes the blacks in the screen super black and everything looks crisp!
> 
> If you have the app flash 152 and put the color gamma at 1.2 or 1.4 and be blown away.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Where exactly do I set 1.2 for gamma? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

ljv said:


> Where exactly do I set 1.2 for gamma? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Franco kernel app below the 3 gamma values. There's an option "OMAP4 Gamma Interface".


----------



## ljv (Feb 21, 2012)

Dshoe said:


> Franco kernel app below the 3 gamma values. There's an option "OMAP4 Gamma Interface".


Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ljv (Feb 21, 2012)

Dshoe said:


> Franco kernel app below the 3 gamma values. There's an option "OMAP4 Gamma Interface".


Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APeaceOfStrange (Jul 24, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Started using the Peanut Butter kernel last night and have been pretty impressed. Very smooth all around.


same here. Definitely a nice option for those that aren't interested in spending time testing and tweaking.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

So has any one tried the Franco r999 kernel? I heard about it and it sounds all cool and mysterious haha.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> So has any one tried the Franco r999 kernel? I heard about it and it sounds all cool and mysterious haha.


Definitely worth a try. Works very well with my device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Stock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Dshoe said:


> Definitely worth a try. Works very well with my device.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


How's your battery life? That's the only bad thing I've heard about it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

I cant leave Glados, it just works best for my phone. Plain and simple. The app is also the best. I literally have ever since voltage undervolted on my setup, not just the CPU.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Just thought I'd pop in here again. Franco's latest r163 and r165 kernels have been a huge hit as far as battery goes!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## madhandle645 (Apr 20, 2012)

I use fugumod kernal 3.0.32, have found it very smooth and fast when paired with xenon HD rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

Do franco kernels pair well with aokp?


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Just tried Popcorn kernel...on par with the best if you ask me. Can't report on battery life _yet _but it's very speedy


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Back on franco with r180.
This is really great, my phone runs solid and I love the wheatley gov.
My current setup for battery life is:
384/1036
wheatley
logger disabled
sqlite defragger

What setup are you guys on?

*How does everyone feel about 512mhz gpu vs 384 or 307? Any real big battery difference?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Dshoe said:


> My current setup for battery life is:
> sqlite defragger


The proper terminology is vacuuming, not defragging (some day you might have a question and no one will really understand what you are asking if you call it "defragging").

http://sqlite.org/lang_vacuum.html


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Regardless that's what Franco has it labeled as in his settings so it makes sense to call it that. Right now I'm going full power. Wheatley, logger disabled, sqlite defrag, and 15xx max 192 min.

Edit: I use the 512 gpu but I really don't notice a difference.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> Regardless that's what Franco has it labeled as in his settings so it makes sense to call it that.


I deeply, deeply apologize for calling it what it really is and for Franco not taking the time to find the correct English word for it (he's Portuguese after all). It was called vacuuming long before most of us were ever born in databases.

However, it's all kind of pedantic anyways so oh well.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

yarly said:


> I deeply, deeply apologize for calling it what it really is and for Franco not taking the time to find the correct English word for it (he's Portuguese after all). It was called vacuuming long before most of us were ever born in databases.
> 
> However, it's all kind of pedantic anyways so oh well.


I just meant in terms of what to call his specific setting not what it's actually doing. Sorry it came out a little dickish

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> I just meant in terms of what to call his specific setting not what it's actually doing. Sorry it came out a little dickish
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Eh, no biggie. I didn't really care what he calls it, I just wanted him to know what else it could be called if he ever used the term around someone that wasn't aware of what he meant


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Dshoe said:


> This is really great, my phone runs solid and I love the wheatley gov.


How does the wheatley gov interact?


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

I've tried all the kernels listed here and PBJT has been the best with my phone.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

sergej931 said:


> How does the wheatley gov interact?


wheatley is really nice. Performs similar to interactive but puts the phone in a C4 (low power state similar to deep sleep) state to save power in most basic operations, as well as save a little juice during demanding tasks. If I'm wrong about anything please correct me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Alright. Still on LeanKernel, but seems worth to give it a try.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

sergej931 said:


> Alright. Still on LeanKernel, but seems worth to give it a try.


I am constantly back and forth between LK and franco. Whenever I get to LK I think "Yea, this is alright. Pretty good on battery, pretty fast." Then I get back to franco and think "Oh yea, this is why I love franco."







Just seems smoother to me, and has a balance of idle and screen on drain. LK seems to have good idle, but screen on drainnnnsss battery.


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Same here. Francos one feels definitly smoother for me. Don't know why I'm always get back to LK, maybe because I'm a flashaholic?


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Lean right here. Can't go wrong with ti


----------



## crispybacon (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah being a flashaholic makes it hard to stay on a kernel... I'm going back and forth between Trinity and PBJT, but I always seem to go back to Trinity... It's just smooth, fast and like buttah.

I might have to try the new franco m4 kernel here someday, since everyone seems to like it on battery life.


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

nklenchik said:


> Lean right here. Can't go wrong with ti


True, he's not bad


----------

